# HKS blow off valve on MKV gti



## teeOHkay (Feb 22, 2008)

i just put a hks blow off valve in my 07 gti and it sounds amazaing. the only downside are the fuel cuts and the occasional stall due the the valve. does any body know how to stop the fuel cuts or stalling of the car?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: HKS blow off valve on MKV gti (teeOHkay)*

You're from Washington Township NJ?? (in Bergen County???)


----------



## brian8smith (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: HKS blow off valve on MKV gti (teeOHkay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teeOHkay* »_i just put a hks blow off valve in my 07 gti and it sounds amazaing. the only downside are the fuel cuts and the occasional stall due the the valve. does any body know how to stop the fuel cuts or stalling of the car? 

take it off?








in all honesty, i have heard people having that same problem and also several who are running the HKS without problems so I'm sure someone will help you out


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: HKS blow off valve on MKV gti (teeOHkay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teeOHkay* »_i just put a hks blow off valve in my 07 gti and it sounds amazaing. the only downside are the fuel cuts and the occasional stall due the the valve. does any body know how to stop the fuel cuts or stalling of the car? 

Take it off.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

no problems here. its just like running a forge spacer.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

It makes your car run a bad rich and yes your going to have fuel cuts so get use to it. I had one and took it off and replaced it with a Forge DV the car performs totally different and I have no fuel cuts.


----------



## brian8smith (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

weren't some people experiencing what they thought was compressor surge with it too? there are some older threads you can search for with more info about this OP


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (brian8smith)*

Ive had my HKS SSQV for alittle over a week. Replaced the GReddy type-s i had. So far ive only heard what appeared to be compressor surge twice and have not had a problem with it. I also have the newest version of the valve and am not running any aftermarket ecu programs. Do you have the newest universal version or one of the adjustable versions?


----------



## Mr Bigs (Apr 29, 2006)

The synchronic BOV is probably the best setup for VW http://www.synapseengineering.com/


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Bigs)*

The best setup is a recirculating DV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Bigs (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

That's what it can be setup to be.


----------



## forcefedvegas (Aug 10, 2007)

This keeps it in recirculating mode
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=FSI
Its what Im considering doing since my Forge just doesnt act right and I do alot of driving out into the middle of the desert for work so I need some piece of mind.


----------



## ZrC (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (atrociousa3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atrociousa3* »_Ive had my HKS SSQV for alittle over a week. Replaced the GReddy type-s i had. So far ive only heard what appeared to be compressor surge twice and have not had a problem with it. I also have the newest version of the valve and am not running any aftermarket ecu programs. Do you have the newest universal version or one of the adjustable versions?

2 surges in a week?


----------



## Mr Bigs (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (forcefedvegas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedvegas* »_This keeps it in recirculating mode
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=FSI
Its what Im considering doing since my Forge just doesnt act right and I do alot of driving out into the middle of the desert for work so I need some piece of mind.
Good Luck that has nothing on the synchronic. http://synapseengineering.com/...=39.0


----------



## forcefedvegas (Aug 10, 2007)

That would be great if I had a Mazda but it doesnt bolt up without the affore mentioned adapter plate thats recurculates right back to the turbo housing just like stock. Synchronic doesnt offer a direct bolt on application on thier site for the 2.0tfsi motor.


----------

